# Handling the long pickup.



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Everyone has had this happen, I'd like your opinion on the best way to deal with it.

The other day Lyft offered me a pax 46 minutes away.

I see several options:

1) Drive 46 minutes and pick them up (assuming they don't cancel while you're underway).
2) Accept but don't attempt to get them, wait for pax to cancel
3) Accept, but then cancel with the option the ride is too far or "I don't want this ride".
4) Let request time out and wait for "YOU MISSED A TRIP" with the OK to click on.

I chose #4

What do you see as the best option?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Lyft over 9 mins away... Umm nope ain't happening. I don't work for free...


----------



## Det Olok (Jul 14, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> What do you see as the best option?


5. Accept and Turn on Uber, just ignore the Lyft app until it goes away. If you get another later, do it again. Repeat until the Lyft AI learns and it never happens again.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> 4) Let request time out and wait for "YOU MISSED A TRIP" with the OK to click on.


There is no need to waste your time pressing the OK button after you ignore or decline a ping. Lyft will take that shit off the screen when they give you a new ping.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Accept and call them. It could be worth your while.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

46 mins how in the hell could that be worth it?

At least uber pays after the first 12 mins


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Nightrider82 said:


> 46 mins how in the hell could that be worth it?
> 
> At least uber pays after the first 12 mins


And even then it ain't shut....


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

What am I missing here? I would decline that ride like every other Lyft double digit minute pickup...sometimes I dial Lyft back to 5 minutes when I'm in Min Fare Hades.

Often I let the Lyft timer tick most of the way down, because sometimes the app is working off my last GPS position when I took Lyft offline, and it updates during the tick down.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> Everyone has had this happen, I'd like your opinion on the best way to deal with it.
> 
> The other day Lyft offered me a pax 46 minutes away.
> 
> ...


Have tried everything, now I'm #4 all the way.

My first week, with Lyft, had a similar request. 45 - 50 minute pickup. $10 ride, and an upset passenger due to a long wait.

Easy solution for Lyft: No cars available. As a pax, I'd rather see that than a 45 wait. These long pickups are a lose, lose.

One more reason why Lyft is a very low priority backup. Deactivation would be nothing more than a celebration!


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

This is my thought process in no particular order:
#2
#4
#5 screenshot ride request and post to UP for everyone to laugh at
#6 Click X, decline


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

Nightrider82 said:


> 46 mins how in the hell could that be worth it?
> 
> At least uber pays after the first 12 mins


Agreed wouldn't do it on either platform


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

In Jax, FL, U pays after 13 minutes BUT, if it is a really short ride, U deducts from the long pickup fee whatever the difference up to the min ride fare, so I stopped doing long pickups w/o a long ride advisory.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> he other day Lyft offered me a pax 46 minutes away.


*IT IS A TRAP! *The _*Lyft AI *_is suppose to notify any rider that is not within 30 minutes of a Driver that NO cars are available (except in places like maybe Montana).

If you accept; the ride will cancel 200 feet from the pickup and no fee because you were a minute late.

If you don't accept; you will get the* "I am all powerful" *message with the OK button.

If you Hit OK; you have been* "OWNED"*.

I suggest you *DO NOT *accept, when the message comes on *DO NOT hit OK*; Hit the "Airplane Mode and then go OFF" for 5 minutes. Then come back ON like nothing happened. If you are the only driver at that time on the road as a 46 minute pick-up would suggest, you will teach the _*AI*_ fear. She will leave you alone for a while - while she processes. If it occurs again - repeat.

*OH, NEVER ANSWER AI QUESTION "HOW WAS YOUR EXPERIENCE". If you do answer, never give higher than a "2". Make her keep trying to PLEASE you, not the other way around.*


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Wow !! That is a far way -- Like Kevin K, I would accept and call the people. Find out what is going on. 
Maybe they will offer cash for me to pick them up.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

The other day I was shocked to see a 26 minute pickup! And it didn’t even offer a pickup premium! Even my pax was like heck no how do you make any money?! You must have had the destination filter on because that the only way I’ve seen such long rides


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

45 mins ? That’s at least 30 miles or more ... Sans passenger and you have zero clue to where they are going ? There’s zero chance Id bother with that . Calling the passenger and asking for money could get you banned . Knowing the direction you still aren’t going to make up for the dead time it took to get the passenger. Let them eat cake !!!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> a pax 46 minutes away.
> 
> What do you see as the best option?


That you get your head examined


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

Just decline, although they are upset with me as I do the same


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

What’s best for the community isn’t best for you ... profitable trips only !!


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

Would you work 45 minutes for free? Look at it that way. Use that to determine if a pickup is worth going for (in markets where they haven’t slashed mileage rates but they pay you from the time you accept a ping)


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

wastaxinowuber said:


> Would you work 45 minutes for free? Look at it that way. Use that to determine if a pickup is worth going for (in markets where they haven't slashed mileage rates but they pay you from the time you accept a ping)


Was it too much effort to read my post?

Don't worry, "BadYota" will click LIKED on your contribution.


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

I did. I’m just telling the truth. Until the ride starts (in most markets), you are working for free. So the longer a pickup you chase, you risk not getting one closer and getting paid faster and working harder and not smarter...


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

Terri Lee said:


> Everyone has had this happen


I haven't had a pick-up over 10 mins away so far. It seems there is a time difference between the app and Waze. I'm sure I won't accept any rides that are really long.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Terri Lee said:


> Everyone has had this happen, I'd like your opinion on the best way to deal with it.
> 
> The other day Lyft offered me a pax 46 minutes away.
> 
> ...


 9 minutes or more away from me, I simply tap the "X"...to not accept that ride request. It will be handed off to the next closest drier. My acceptance rate must be around 50%.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> Everyone has had this happen, I'd like your opinion on the best way to deal with it.
> 
> The other day Lyft offered me a pax 46 minutes away.
> 
> ...


There is only one legitimate option.

Accept the request and go get them.

You will not let the community down!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Long Lyft pick-up requests are a thing of the past, so many drivers down here that it just does not happen any more.

When it did I would basically handle it this way:

Accept ride request and leave Uber app running. If Uber ride comes in do it, when done call Lyft Pax, got your ride request, traffic is really backed up but I am on the way. Wait for Pax to respond. Follow up with great I'm on the way, oh where we going? They always told me. Now I can determine if the ride is worth it or not. If it is go for it with the Uber app still running in destination mode. If it is not worth it just wait for more Uber pings until they cancel.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I thought Lyft started paying you as soon as you hit Accept now .... is that not true??

I know Uber doesn’t start the Long Pickup Premium until after 12 mins


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> I thought Lyft started paying you as soon as you hit Accept now .... is that not true??
> 
> I know Uber doesn't start the Long Pickup Premium until after 12 mins


Lyft has started that in some markets, not in every market yet.

Uber long pick-up varies by market, my market us 5 or 6 minutes.


----------

